# surefire Z Collection



## peite (Sep 24, 2009)

6Z.9Z.12Z.....







＆ 7Z :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## willrx (Sep 24, 2009)

Fine collection.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 24, 2009)

...Nice lights peite...if you ever want to get rid of any...


----------



## greenLED (Sep 24, 2009)

cool. Aren't those 12Z like über-rare?


----------



## cenz (Sep 24, 2009)

Peite,

Is it "non-M" vers. of 12Z?


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 24, 2009)

Are the bent lanyard rings standard for 6Z? My 6Z has one too. Also my 6Z has 3 spacer rings and then the combat ring. Is that normal?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 25, 2009)

Solscud007 said:


> Are the bent lanyard rings standard for 6Z? My 6Z has one too.



There's a post around here someplace, explaining how the loop is supposed to go toward the tail, but that, under use, the angle causes the weight of the light pulling on the lanyard to drag the tilted ring against the rim of the tailcap, damaging the light. It even had a picture of the damage.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 25, 2009)

Although people sometimes refer to the "12P" and "12Z" the correct model numbers are 12PM and 12ZM

Edit:
Nice Classic Z collection!


----------

